# Tub leaking past shower curtain



## Outbacker (Feb 10, 2006)

I am hoping that someone here can offer a solution to a small problem that we have with our tub. It is a large soaker tub with a curved side to it where you step in. The curtain hangs and at the front of the tub we need to place a bottle of whatever on the vertical part of the curtain and jam this up against the tub wall to prevent water from the shower from leaking past the gap that is created when the curtain hangs naturally. Here is a picture of what I mean:

















Top picture is with a bottle in place, and the bottom picture shows the gap without something holding the curtain against the shower wall.
Any suggestions for this problem is looks nicer then this would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a shower curtain with suction cups. Usually I leave them attached and get in the other side of the shower...

Bob


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Simply hang a lighter weight plastic shower curtain liner inside the outer curtain and stick it against the wet wall of the shower on both ends. They're available anywhere shower curtains and accessories are sold.
Been doing that for years, and my shower never leaks.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Splahblade (Nov 6, 2009)

*I have the solution to leaking shower curtains*

I have a new product on the market that prevents shower curtains leaking outside of the bath when taking a shower.

At last a solution for leaking shower curtains!


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

you can get plastic adhesive 'baffles' that stick to the tub and wall to keep the water inside the tub for pretty cheap. I don't know what they're called exactly. It may do the trick. They're about 4 to 5" high and long, and stick right in the corner where the wall meets the top edge of the tub. This will work for any water running down the wall that would normally spill over the edge of the tub, but won't stop the spray that may come out of the gap between the wall and curtain.

My mom has the same problem and uses a rolled up towel to collect water at the outside base of the tub.


----------



## gabriel246 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am just curious. Is it possible to install a glass door?
Does the curve of the bathtub prevent to install a straight door?
Or, Is there such a thing as a rod which will provide the same curve 
at the corner where the tub and the wall meet?
I have seen on ASK THIS OLD HOUSE where the plumber installed
a curved rod all around a stand-alone cast-iron bathtub.
Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## Splahblade (Nov 6, 2009)

*Splasblade*

Take a look at the web site www.splashblade.com


----------



## NoMorWetFloor (Jan 28, 2010)

The NoMorWetFloor for every shower curtain and bathtub. Fits easily to existing shower curtain rod and hooks to keep your bathroom floor dry and safe. No tools or glue. The best of bath accessories and bath hardware for your safety and convenience.

Go to www.greatideasstore.com


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

One of the other posts said to use a curved rod, BEAT ME TO IT, also I always used a liner and tucked it into the tub with the regular curtain on the outside :yes:


----------

